

Ask HN: My MongoDB resources site Mongofu.com, good/bad? - sonnymai

Hey HN'ers,<p>I'm a long time reader, first time contributor. Anyway, this is a little project of mine, a place where people can post MongoDB related tutorials and questions. http://mongofu.com/<p>I've been working on this to develop some of my skills in webdev, something I want to move into later on I guess (currently a graduate telecoms engineer). So don't be gentle, be mean =).<p>Let me know what you think.<p>Cheers,
Sonny Mai<p>http://mongofu.com/
======
benologist
Needs more resources!

I'd love to see tutorials that really spoon feed sharding and scaling it in
various scenarios. The docs have a simple tutorial but it's brief and relies
too heavily on "you'll understand it if you just do it". I want to use MongoDB
but I don't want to wake up 3 months later and discover what I did was screw
it up.

I'd also love to see articles that talk about what can go wrong and how to
recover from it, and maintenance.

Generally just stuff that would prepare me and others to use MongoDB coming
from no experience with nosql stuff.

~~~
sonnymai
hey benologist, hehe yes I agree it needs more resources. Thats why i'm hoping
people will post up resources. I only made the site live 12 hours ago ;)

The mongodb commmunity is quite small right now I think, i'm sure it'll grow,
and the amount of resources out there will grow with it. =)

~~~
_pius
I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but if you want your site to be successful,
you'll do the legwork of seeding it with the many existing blog posts about
MongoDB. There are plenty of resources out there and blaming the "quite small"
MongoDB community for the lack of links on your site is not really accurate.

~~~
sonnymai
Hi Pius, no you're not a jerk at all and that is a very valid point that you
make. I havn't had the time to do that in the last 12 hours since I launched
it.

Feedback is what I want right now. =)

Thanks for the comment

~~~
_pius
Great, good concept and nice job on the site!

------
riprock
As a NoSQL newbie I would love to see this take off. Most tutorials only have
simple schema examples like articles with tagging; I would prefer to see
schema designs for large-scale applications. I've also always wondered...how
big should you let a document grow before you decide it's better to make
certain subdocuments a collection of their own? Nevertheless I'm looking
forward to seeing this website grow to answer some questions :)

------
bl4k
It would be better to set up this resource as a wiki or on some sort of
knowledge base platform rather than the digg/reddit style of news site. Good
tutorials are always relevant, you don't want them scrolling down past the
bottom of the page.

If you do setup a wiki, I would be more than happy to contribute tutorials on
various topics. I have been using Mongo for a while now, and agree that the
documentation needs work and more resources are needed for new users - so if
there is a place where we could put that, count me in

~~~
sonnymai
Hi bl4k,

I understand your point about a wiki. For now, I don't want to host tutorials
on Mongofu. I'd prefer people to host their own tutorials on their own
blogs/websites and let others know of this through Mongofu.

Your second point, "good tutorials are always relevant"; I completely agree
with you there and I'll sort out a vote/rank algorithm eventually. Perhaps a
moderated static page to post these "great" resources.

Thanks for the feedback mate.

------
garyrichardson
Site looks fine. I hate sites that use a username instead of just an email
address. Did you think about using OpenID or FB Connect?

I'd say that unless you can find a way to get a lot of content/traffic to the
site, I'd stick with <http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/mongodb> or
the Mongo Wiki.

~~~
sonnymai
Sorry, missed your last point. I agree that stack overflow and mongo wiki are
great resources and I'm not trying to replace these at all.

My aim is to have people post their tutorials and articles in a more
centralised place. As for the occasional MongoDB question, perhaps it is
better to post at stack overflow, we'll see how things play out and what
people prefer.

Anyway, this is more of a instrument for me to learn to develop and manage a
website anyway. Thanks again

~~~
buro9
Personally... thank you so much for not using Stack Overflow. I find it ugly
and confusing with strong established characters drowning out others.

What I really like about what you've done is the aggregation from many
sources. Potentially the one true place to look for everything Mongo and to
follow progress of it. The reddit/HN model applied to a specific area of
knowledge and specialised... can't wait for it to get traction.

It's nice. Well done. Now just to get a load of content in there.

